# Photoshop Mantis Pic Contest!



## cloud jaguar (Sep 12, 2009)

On this forum there has been talk about people using photoshopped mantid pics to make them look more colorful or exotic or whatever. Photoshop it seems is almost regarded negatively. For modifying images into fantastical vistas and creatures, however, it is aweswome! I say we should have some sort of contest where we all photoshop one of our own pictures of a mantid we took and alter it in some significant ways and judge which the coolest picture is!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 12, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> On this forum there has been talk about people using photoshopped mantid pics to make them look more colorful or exotic or whatever. Photoshop it seems is almost regarded negatively. For modifying images into fantastical vistas and creatures, however, it is aweswome! I say we should have some sort of contest where we all photoshop one of our own pictures of a mantid we took and alter it in some significant ways and judge which the coolest picture is!


I don't think that it is Photoshop that is viewed negatively, Sunny uses it all the time, and I use the GIMP. What I object to is altering pictures without mentioning it.

The contest sounds like fun, but I'm not sure how many members use it. Would you put up the prize?


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 12, 2009)

of whoever wants to be in it, whoever wants to judge puts up prize. or else participants can all put something into the pot for the winner. I might be able to scrounge up a 3 legged mantid or two, lol.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Sep 12, 2009)

That's a really good idea! I don't have photoshop, but I would love to see the pictures that people come up with.


----------



## tier (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi

Remember this one?

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3304/344429...dcc7e604a_b.jpg

regards


----------



## d17oug18 (Sep 13, 2009)

i have but i dont have the slighted clue on how to use it, wouldnt stop me from trying, ill put something into the winning pot if a contest is started.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 13, 2009)

Actually i rethought this - not so much photoshop as a staged picture (or both). for example using a miniatiure diorama or props etc, OR photoshop or whatever -- basically to make monster, alien, giant, mutant or similar themed mantids. Or superimposed images using yourself with mantid.

what about that idea?


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 13, 2009)

I like doing creative things with photos when I have time. I like the idea of the contest... however you make it. I just hope I have time to fiddle with something when/if the time comes!


----------



## Orin (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's mine.


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2009)

Send me a copy of the photoshop software and I will join in.


----------



## tier (Sep 13, 2009)

Rick said:


> Send me a copy of the photoshop software and I will join in.


Hi

There should be a so called "LITE" Version of the "CS3 extended" PS version. It should be free software. But it is working very good, only the help-function is not working.

regards


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 13, 2009)

Rick said:


> Send me a copy of the photoshop software and I will join in.


As an alternative to Tier's suggestion, you might want to download the free, open-source program, the GIMP. Both programs have a fairly steep learning curve, but GIMP has the advantage of having downloadable help files. An excellent instruction book for the latter is Akkana Peck's _Beginning GIMP._ But you were funning us, right Rick?


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok, this is no longer a "photoshop" contest - it will be a HALLOWEEN HORROR MANTID CONTEST - i am starting a new thread.


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> As an alternative to Tier's suggestion, you might want to download the free, open-source program, the GIMP. Both programs have a fairly steep learning curve, but GIMP has the advantage of having downloadable help files. An excellent instruction book for the latter is Akkana Peck's _Beginning GIMP._ But you were funning us, right Rick?


But of course. I did laugh at GIMP though.


----------

